# Bhyve with other architectures...



## Phishfry (Jun 9, 2019)

Is it possible to run a VM of a different arch with Bhyve? Not i386 on amd64 but perhaps aarch64 guest on amd64 bhyve host.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 9, 2019)

bhyve is a virtualizer, not an emulator, so, no. Well, it emulates some hardware (e.g. ahci devices), but not a CPU.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 9, 2019)

No way to use QEMU with bhyve I guess?


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 9, 2019)

Well, I don't know the inner design of bhyve, so no idea whether this _would_ be possible ... but it sure isn't implemented


----------

